

Understanding Signals with Processes - aweber
http://bashshell.net/bash-shell/understanding-signals/

======
jrockway
Not really a HN-quality article. The description of the signals is wrong or at
least misleading. HUP is not the signal that is sent to make a program reload,
HUP is the signal that is sent when the terminal is going away. HUP is used by
some daemons to trigger a reload, but others use USR1 or USR2. The description
of QUIT is similarly misleading; most terminals set C-\ to generate it, not
CTRL+SHIFT as the article mentions.

Finally, 8) should not be rendered as a smiley face with sunglasses.

